# The time has come for the C word!



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep, cantering.. which I'm going to try my hand at tomorrow during my hour long lesson (usually we do 30 minutes, but we're working on lungeline work first) 

I refused to canter until my sitting trot was there, and I'd finally got it and my horse gets it. So my instructor and I both agree we are ready to learn it.

I've been lunging him w/t/c for a few months now. He easily can trot but still I have to really encourage him to canter but when he does, he gets it and it comes around since he's still learning to balance and figure out where his feet need to be. 

A girl interested in leasing him cantered him today and he was better on his stiffer side and kind of went all out with nose up on his better side. 

He HAS been cantered previously by other trainers and riders, just not with me. So it's been a good 5 months since he's done it under saddle.

We're giving it a whirl and only during lessons (I'll probably lunge him at the canter) during the week and focus on trot work till I feel I'm ready to do it on my own.

I'm a little nervous because my last injury this mare started cantering and bucking and I flew off. But I'm also really READY and I believe he is too.

Tips? Tricks? Prayers? Support? Anything at this point


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Good luck! Once you are comfortable with it then thats all you'll want to do.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Depending on how nervous you are, you could have him on the lunge line. That way your instructor controls him while you focus on getting his rhythm down. It's a great way to improve you skills and a nice transition to cantering under saddle for him.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sharpie said:


> Depending on how nervous you are, you could have him on the lunge line. That way your instructor controls him while you focus on getting his rhythm down. It's a great way to improve you skills and a nice transition to cantering under saddle for him.


Yeah that sounds like a great idea! I'll run it past her. Thanks


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Good luck! Cantering is super super fun. 
I'm absolutely terrified to canter because of some really bad experiences cantering when I was just starting out, but somehow I ended up with a horse that would never ever think of doing anything silly while cantering. 
Before I knew this about her, I'd get all nervous and worried and since she's super in tune with me, she'd refuse to canter. Eventually I just decided to do it and I started forcing myself to get at least 3 canter strides per ride. 
Over time I realized that her canter is really pretty comfortable and that I could really just drop the reins and let her go if I wanted to. She only gets strong when she's really looking forward to cantering but before she really takes off, she bounces around a few times and if I yell at her angrily, she'll immediately stop and go back to a nice canter. And, if she's cantering along nicely and I say "easy", she'll immediately start trotting and if I say "ho", she'll slam on the brakes so hard there would be sparks if she had shoes.

Funny thing is that she is so hot in everyday life that before I really knew her, I thought for sure that asking for a canter was like asking to be put to death. However, little did I know that cantering is her best, most easily controlled, most well behaved gait! 

Basically, just trust him. He sounds like a trustworthy guy so let him be trustworthy. 
And RELAX! I like to pretend that I'm riding fancy dressage and I'm just going along, talking in a very stereotypically British accent, being very posh, sitting up straight, letting my legs (in their fancy dressage breeches, I have an overactive imagination...hahaha) be very long, etc.
Another thing I like to do a lot (maybe for when you're more comfortable cantering) is I like to start out hand galloping Lacey (I 2-point while galloping which helps me feel more secure), then bring her down to nice relaxed canter. That way, I feel like I'm going so slow once I'm cantering and I'm in so much control that I have no issue cantering in a relaxed way.

You can do it! I bet he'll be so good and you'll be like "I LOVE THIS HORSE!!!" 


ETA: I'm not sure if I'd have him canter on the lunge line the first time, unless it's one of those "you're going in a straight line, instructor is holding the lunge line and walking/running so s/he stays in a straight line with you" things. Especially since you say that he's still figuring out where his feet are, he's going to have a much easier time balancing with a rider (and therefore be less potentially scary) at the canter going in a straight line. You can always try it, but that's just my $0.02. 
My favorite way to get a canter is ask coming around the corner of the arena, then canter the long side (or the short side if you have a really large arena) and slow to a trot before the corner. That way I get a short "safe" feeling canter and a for sure stopping place.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Wallaby <3 That made me feel better. And he's a stellar guy.. he knows I'd never hurt him. I just get scared of messing him up or having him distrust the world again. I needa relax and let him do his thing


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Have fun! I bet you'll have a great time


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

glad you are getting to where you want to be. I am in the same boat and going at it slowly a little at a time. Cantered on the beach Saturday. It was very nice!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, we sail together in this boat! haha!! Congratulations on that huge accomplishment.. it must have been so beautiful on the beach QOS!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Good luck! And you probably don't need prayers! I believe cantering is waaay easier than trotting, so if you can hold your own at a trot, you're golden at a canter!

I'm looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> Good luck! And you probably don't need prayers! I believe cantering is waaay easier than trotting, so if you can hold your own at a trot, you're golden at a canter!
> 
> I'm looking forward to pictures!


 I can definitely hold my own at the trot.. both sitting and posting.
Thanks QH 

Hahaha yes I will get pictures when I start doing it on my own as my mom is my designated picture taker and she doesn't watch my lessons.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Did you have your lesson today? If so, you've held the suspense for long enough, how'd it go??? :lol:

You're KILLING me with suspense!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> Did you have your lesson today? If so, you've held the suspense for long enough, how'd it go??? :lol:
> 
> You're KILLING me with suspense!


Well we're leaving it until he can handle himself a little better on the lunge line. He has a tendency to put his head up really high and claw into it but I'll keep you posted when it does happen


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Ah, good plan. I approve, like that matters. :lol:

But please do! I like to hear about other people succeeding, which you will.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Cantering is great! A bit strange at first though but you'll get used to it and love it! Shoulders back and sit tall.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you Samstead


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

OKAY GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did it, on the lunge line.

It was so smooth, like it felt as though I wasn't on my horse.. I was just flying. Then we came back to his trot and it felt smoother than usual. It was a lot of fun, but I'm going to stick to only doing it in lessons until I can handle him off of the lunge line (he likes to duck into the middle as evasion.)

Thanks for all of the support!! He has such intense power in his hind!

I'll try to get pictures or something-- soon-- of the endeavor!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WHOOT WHOOT. Merry Christmas, well done:thumbsup:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

congrats! After really being worried about cantering Zulu, I have a few canters on Zulu under my belt now and am wondering why I made such a big fuss about it. He's just so big!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Congratulations! 
This time last year I was riding everyday ( but during the year I was so busy I didnt ride much) and cantering was ALL I wanted to do! 
Your boy sounds like he just needs a little bit of experience under his belt and then he will be fine! and there is nothing better then a smooth canter.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Merry Christmas indeed to meeee 



tinyliny said:


> congrats! After really being worried about cantering Zulu, I have a few canters on Zulu under my belt now and am wondering why I made such a big fuss about it. He's just so big!


I know!! My boy is huge too, and just the power from the hinds. And that's just his canter! I can't imagine his extended canter or gallop. I think I'd be blasted into the next milky way over 



Caitlinpalomino said:


> Congratulations!
> This time last year I was riding everyday ( but during the year I was so busy I didnt ride much) and cantering was ALL I wanted to do!
> Your boy sounds like he just needs a little bit of experience under his belt and then he will be fine! and there is nothing better then a smooth canter.


Oh I was in heaven with that canter.. so smooth and so HUGE. I felt like I was being rocked in someone's arms xP 

I agree, with more experience, he's going to be quite the pleasurable mount!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you! 
A good, safe-feeling canter is literally the best thing in the entire world, in my opinion.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks!!!! I'm so proud of us haha

Definitely can see why.. though I need to work on giving him his face. I have an awful habit of getting support from the reins instead of my body. Grrr 
I think I will record him cantering on the lunge. The difference between 3 or so weeks is phenomenal. Then I'll try and get some shots of me cantering him (probably won't be graceful but yeah!)


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I sometimes have the same issue- I try to grab mane or a grab strap if I find myself starting to pull on the reins other than to actually communicate something. If you have a round pen that your boy is used to working in, you might be able to 'lunge lesson' yourself for practice. At least for my boy, he understands that in the round pen, his job is continue on the rail at the gait and speed requested until told otherwise. Very useful! I just buckle the reins into a D loop on the pommel, cluck at him, and then practice what I need to.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sharpie said:


> I sometimes have the same issue- I try to grab mane or a grab strap if I find myself starting to pull on the reins other than to actually communicate something. If you have a round pen that your boy is used to working in, you might be able to 'lunge lesson' yourself for practice. At least for my boy, he understands that in the round pen, his job is continue on the rail at the gait and speed requested until told otherwise. Very useful! I just buckle the reins into a D loop on the pommel, cluck at him, and then practice what I need to.


Oh I wish! The one we have is based on gravel and very small for my huge man.. :/ just not a good idea all around.

Also going on his better side, he tends to turn insanely towards the middle so I have to literally support him on my outside rein by holding it back and steady. I didn't try his stiff way.. but I'm sure it's the same story!

But what a nice horse you have  

I will try grabbing mane next time. he just has such a short mane at his withers.. the longer stuff is halfway up his neck xD


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Yayayayayayayay!! Congrats!

I can't remember my first canter... believe it consisted of my trying not to fall off while dodging gopher holes... one way to learn, I guess.

You're well on your way to bigger and better things!!!! Next up: the G word. Gallop 

Please keep us updated (pics....?)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll try my best! It helps that my mom got a fancy new camera  I hope she takes video.. I've never seen myself ride.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh I wish! The one we have is based on gravel and very small for my huge man.. :/ just not a good idea all around.


Hate to double post, but I just wanted to make sure this comment wasn't taken the wrong way! It's a great idea Sharpie.. just the roundpen I have isn't suitable for it :/ Which is what I was referring to as not a good idea. 

If I had a nice large round pen with good footing.. I'd try it out!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

The first time I cantered my coach announced that it was my first canter to everyone so they'd watch out for me....but I prefer passing left and left now...hate passing in corners though since it can be hard to tell if someone is about to turn, make a circle, change direction etc.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Samstead said:


> The first time I cantered my coach announced that it was my first canter to everyone so they'd watch out for me....but I prefer passing left and left now...hate passing in corners though since it can be hard to tell if someone is about to turn, make a circle, change direction etc.



Very true! Luckily I had the arena to myself since it was late at night.. but I was taught that the slower horses go on the outside track, the other horses pass on the inside track so they can circle or weave or figure eight without interfering. But recently I've been taught the left shoulder to left shoulder passing if going different ways. If going the same way.. I have no idea. Maybe yell LEFT or RIGHT? :lol:


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Hate to double post, but I just wanted to make sure this comment wasn't taken the wrong way! It's a great idea Sharpie.. just the roundpen I have isn't suitable for it :/ Which is what I was referring to as not a good idea.
> 
> If I had a nice large round pen with good footing.. I'd try it out!


No worries.  That's too bad yours isn't suitable for riding in, it really is handy.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sharpie said:


> No worries.  That's too bad yours isn't suitable for riding in, it really is handy.


I will definitely try that if I do find a good round pen.. it's like putting the horse on auto pilot


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

We cantered today ALLLLL by ourselves.. it was such a nice change up from hard walking and trotting figures. He was so happy.. the correct lead both directions and he didn't pull me down or pop his head up. He was wonderful, and I felt great


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice! That's fantastic! Congratulations! 

May you have many more happy canters.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Wallaby!!! I will definitely try to get a video!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: Good job


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

It's such a great feeling when it all clicks, isn't it? Awesome job, post a video!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes it is  Haha will do!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

*Yikes I'm embarassed...*

So my trainer wants me in the training fork, but I'll practice without it. Anyhow... here's a video OFF OF THE LUNGELINE! This morning!! It's not perfect and I have a lot to learn. But I DO welcome any critiques or advice! 

If you can't tell, I'm more comfortable right, he's more comfortable left. So we're a funky pair haha. Please excuse any dumb faces I make... lol

First video:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Video 2: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_71scVJwFE&feature=youtu.be




Video 3:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool! you are doing very well. What you show is totally normal for someone learning how to canter. And Skye looks a bit go-ey at times., which will lessen when you relax more and kind of "melt " down around him more.

When you follow his mouth with your arm, think of the motion as more for and back than up and down, which is what I see happening a bit. It's important to stay soft and following of the mouth, which is something that i , too, am, working on.

Doing good!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Video 3 was the best of the three.

In the first video he looks "jammed" into a position and the look you want of a horse going forward in a more "happy" frame is not there.

Video two is sorta here and there but video 3 shows a bit more happy horse.

I understand why your trainer has the fork on as he will lift his head up here and there _however_ the point of riding is to correct the little position changes with lateral exercises and your seat position...not a " oh that martingale is there so I have to put my head down" type of thinking by the horse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Cool! you are doing very well. What you show is totally normal for someone learning how to canter. And Skye looks a bit go-ey at times., which will lessen when you relax more and kind of "melt " down around him more.
> 
> When you follow his mouth with your arm, think of the motion as more for and back than up and down, which is what I see happening a bit. It's important to stay soft and following of the mouth, which is something that i , too, am, working on.
> 
> Doing good!


Thanks tinyliny! Yeah he anticipates my moves, he'd be a killer chess player :wink: But I'm still figuring out my seat and whatnot too. I'm so noisy uptop that I think it throws him off. 

Fore and back? Like a swinging ship? I will try again without having my elbows flapping like chickens.

As for softening that mouth.. I was so confused. I'll have to work on that more.

Thank you! 



Spyder said:


> Video 3 was the best of the three.
> 
> In the first video he looks "jammed" into a position and the look you want of a horse going forward in a more "happy" frame is not there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Spyder!

Great! That means we're improving as time goes by as they were shot in sequential order.

Yes, he has a big "throw head up and panic" problem that we've been working on for months. Saturday we had a big breakthrough without the fork on. I'll keep working on it!

Appreciate all the help


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

You're improving quite nicely if I may say so.  Ahh you make me want to rush to the barn and practice cantering myself.  Haven't ridden in 3 weeks due to having no time.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well get out there, missy! 

Thank you!! I feel like it's crunch time. I leave Feb 20th and we've got two people interested in leasing him coming this weekend. Gotta be ready to show them how awesome he is


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesomesauce!

I wish my paint would carry her head like Sky. I went for a leisurely canter English today and she was just trying to run HARD. Silly ponies. They always seem to behave better in an arena. I was probably the complete opposite of you today, I somehow got myself up into I believe what is called a forward seat, and just went with it, had to do some training and forget about my seat for a minute... but even when I was trying I'm sure it didn't look as nice as you did though...

I must get a video so you can giggle at me


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> Awesomesauce!
> 
> I wish my paint would carry her head like Sky. I went for a leisurely canter English today and she was just trying to run HARD. Silly ponies. They always seem to behave better in an arena. I was probably the complete opposite of you today, I somehow got myself up into I believe what is called a forward seat, and just went with it, had to do some training and forget about my seat for a minute... but even when I was trying I'm sure it didn't look as nice as you did though...
> 
> I must get a video so you can giggle at me



Aww thank you QH!  Yeah he's a pretty boy. He used to not carry himself like that. Halt halts and softening have done wonders, as have letting him figure it out in the side reins (adjusted of course!)

I'm sure you guys looked and did great  But yes, open space makes horses soooo much more go go go. Though lately, Sky has been a bottle rocket. We're not quite ready to let loose in open space, not that there is much around here. 

Please! You're doing so great, I like watching your videos!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I wish my paint would carry her head like Sky. I went for a leisurely canter English today and she was just trying to run HARD.
> 
> ​


I ditto that! I sometime feel like X just keeps his head high and either runs hard all over the place too, or if I try to make him slow down, he just goes slow and almost sluggish. :/ Like your trainers voice too. She's very calm, but clear and encouraging.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hidalgo13 said:


> I ditto that! I sometime feel like X just keeps his head high and either runs hard all over the place too, or if I try to make him slow down, he just goes slow and almost sluggish. :/ Like your trainers voice too. She's very calm, but clear and encouraging.


She's amaaaaaaazing! She puts up with my fears but helps me through it. She puts up with my random giggling (I have this problem of just laughing at awkward times, usually when someone is yelling at me as a reflex lol..) and she knows what she's doing.

Seriously I would recommend her till the moon turned purple!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

You're doing very well. 

I know it's hard (believe me I do) but keep traying to relax on him. One day soon it will all click and your seat will not come off the saddle unless you want it to and your hands will smoothly follow his mouth.

He's a good looking boy. I bet I'd have fun on top of him.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

mildot said:


> You're doing very well.
> 
> I know it's hard (believe me I do) but keep traying to relax on him. One day soon it will all click and your seat will not come off the saddle unless you want it to and your hands will smoothly follow his mouth.
> 
> He's a good looking boy. *I bet I'd have fun on top of him.*


Hehehe, well it'd be a nice challenge for him! He truly loves to be ridden.. and he's very talented. He keeps pulling stuff out of his noggin and surprising everyone!

Thank you! So there's improvement? 

I think I want to post the trotting/leg yield videos (there's soooooo many so I'd probably link them all together on youtube) so I can get a critique. 

I'm trying to relax! Prior to him, I literally couldn't relax. Not even in a drawn bath, in a hammock. I'm a very busy bee and always on the move. So it's a biiiiiig change for me, and him.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Thank you! So there's improvement?


It's hard to say not having seen videos of you riding over time. What I can say is that your first time cantering looks a whole lot better than mine did.

In other words, your skills are above average considering where you are in your training.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

mildot said:


> It's hard to say not having seen videos of you riding over time. What I can say is that your first time cantering looks a whole lot better than mine did.
> 
> In other words, your skills are above average considering where you are in your training.
> 
> Does that make sense?


 Well thank you 

It makes sense for Sky, since he's improved tons in this past year but I have trouble gauging myself. But I'm glad that I'm doing better and I'm starting to get the hand of it.

Thank you!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

WOOO!!! You improved TREMENDOUSLY from that lunge-line lesson you posted before. Way to go!! 

I'm just learning to canter, too. Isn't it fun? So much nicer than trotting, although your sitting trot looks pretty good too!

From the vast depths of my three weeks experience at learning to canter... I find that if I keep my weight a little bit "back" and keep my lower back a little bit rounded, I don't jounce in the saddle. Butt stays where it is supposed to (mostly). If I do start jouncing a bit, which happens about 1/3 the time on the upward transition for me, focusing on leaning a little back - not a lot - and consciously relaxing my lower back and hips fixes the problem immediately. Relaxed hips seem to be essential.

On thing my trainer told me that helped is to think of the longest part of my leg not being from knee to ankle, but from hip to knee. She said it helps some people to think of pointing their knee to look at the ground. This doesn't work for me - I wind up tightening my glutes when I do that - but just wanted to throw it out in case it's helpful. For me, just focusing on keeping my hip flexors open and loose was the trick.

+1 on thinking of the rein motion as back-and-forth. My trainer said to let my hands belong to the horse at the canter. It's not like posting at all, where the movement in your arms is up-and-down (opening down as you go up, closing up as you come down). It's much more like keeping contact on the bit at the walk, where you find your arms opening forward and closing back.

The other thing she said that has been super helpful so far is to pay attention to the motion of the canter, and notice when my legs naturally come against the horse. I couldn't, for the life of me, say where that is in the gait, but I can definitely feel it. She said just make an extra squeeze there, when my legs would be on anyhow, when I need to keep the horse going. (And I have to do this a LOT - Huey's out to pasture for the winter, so I'm learning to canter on a Schoolmaster, who is lazy as hell, and has all those wonderful School Horse practices, like dropping his head into the reins and pulling on my hands a lot, while dropping out of the canter into a trot. Huey has the opposite thing - you touch him like you want to canter, and he's going to be off like a shot. Much better, IMO, to be learning this on the School Horse than Big Red the High Speed Freight Train...)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

ThursdayNext said:


> WOOO!!! You improved TREMENDOUSLY from that lunge-line lesson you posted before. Way to go!!
> 
> I'm just learning to canter, too. Isn't it fun? So much nicer than trotting, although your sitting trot looks pretty good too!
> 
> ...



Thank you!  It was a lot of fun! But yeah he really opened up his canter in that last video. Being the novice I am, I thought he was galloping out of control, but I felt so good with him I just let him do it, haha. It always seems faster in the saddle than from a different perspecive.

Wow what different horses! I can imagine you trying to learn on Huey.. it's be fun but it'd be very quick on your feet learning. I look forward to hearing about you guys getting it down, though!  

I definitely like the idea of the longest part of my leg being hip to knee.. that helps me just sitting there. I have this awful habit of curling up and using my ankle/heel instead of my whole leg so that may just be what I needed to hear! Thanks!

Yeah my trainer prefers I get behind the vertical (via leaning back) a little because it helps me to stretch down and then find center again.. rather than going into jockey curly position :lol:

 thanks ThursdayNext!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Sky is so **** Gorgeous! I cant wait to see how far you guys go together! Just curious how old is he?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's 10, going on 11 this April  

Thank you! I'll be sure to let him know! He gets more beautiful as he gets more confident!


----------

